
SpaceX test fires a rocket previously flown - ChuckMcM
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/07/burn-baby-burn-spacex-test-fires-a-rocket-previously-flown-in-may/
======
ChuckMcM
Finally get to see one of the recovered F9 first stage operating again. I am
really curious to see if SpaceX can get to the same level of turnaround time
as Blue Origin. Granted the New Shepard isn't getting quite the workout the
F9R does but still, there is a range of "reusability" from Blue Origin's turn
it around the next day to the Space Shuttle's turn it around in a few months.

